# Unterschied Source und Sink, B&R DI/DO Module



## knuppel (31 August 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Source und Sink bei den B&R DI/DO Modulen.

Was ich suche ist ein 4 X DI mit potenzialfreien Kontakten.


----------



## PN/DP (31 August 2015)

Source: die Eingänge liefern Strom heraus - Signale müssen nach 0V (-, GND) schalten, COM muß an +24V
Sink: die Eingänge brauchen Strom hinein - Signale müssen nach 24V (+) schalten, COM muß an GND (-, 0V)

sehr schön zu sehen in den Beschaltungsbeispielen in den B&R-Datenblättern der Baugruppen

Harald


----------



## roger34 (31 August 2015)

Ist eigentlich schon gut erklärt.
X20DI6373 6Kanal Sink/Source Kanäle zueinander galvanisch getrennt
http://www.br-automation.com/downlo.../BRP44400000000000000330584/X20DI6373_GER.pdf

Source Eingang X20DI9372.  Strom fliesst von Eingang heraus  über Relaiskontakt oder Sink Ausgangskarte auf  GND


Sink Eingang X20DI9371 : Strom fliesst in die Eingangskarte über Source Ausgangskarte oder Relaiskontakt auf 24V


----------



## Schneetreiber (1 September 2015)

Wenn du potentialfreie Kontakte suchst:
4 Relaisausgänge X20DO4529 oder X20DO4649 (unterscheiden sich in Strom und Spannung)
2 Relaisausgänge X20DO2649
6 Relaisausgänge X20DO6529 oder X20DO6639 dto.


----------

